# Arborist Training Instructor Wanted



## AngellJobCorps (Aug 23, 2006)

Angell Job Corps on the Central Oregon coast offers a tree trimming vocation to students age 16-24. The course is run by staff from ACRT Inc., and we are currently looking for an instructor, as one of our current guys is leaving.
The Oregon Coast is famous for it's rugged beauty as well as crabbing, deer and elk hunting, salmon fishing, surfing, kayaking, and big trees!
The position requires strong leadership and climbing skills, a sense of humor, and plenty of flexibility. It is a climbing position, not a "clipboard and a whistle" kind of job. The position is salaried with benefits.
For more information please e-mail [email protected] , attn Craig

oh yeah, it does rain a little bit sometimes.


----------



## jmack (Sep 10, 2006)

AngellJobCorps said:


> Angell Job Corps on the Central Oregon coast offers a tree trimming vocation to students age 16-24. The course is run by staff from ACRT Inc., and we are currently looking for an instructor, as one of our current guys is leaving.
> The Oregon Coast is famous for it's rugged beauty as well as crabbing, deer and elk hunting, salmon fishing, surfing, kayaking, and big trees!
> The position requires strong leadership and climbing skills, a sense of humor, and plenty of flexibility. It is a climbing position, not a "clipboard and a whistle" kind of job. The position is salaried with benefits.
> For more information please e-mail [email protected] , attn Craig
> ...


 hrs, pay, hol. sick, 401, dental. vision ,health?


----------



## AngellJobCorps (Sep 11, 2006)

> hrs, pay, hol. sick, 401, dental. vision ,health?



For more information please e-mail [email protected] , attn Craig


----------

